
HubSpot Gets $12 Million To Drive Traffic to Your Site - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/15/hubspot-gets-12-million-to-drive-traffic-to-your-site/
======
aneesh
Congrats Dharmesh!

~~~
dshah
Thanks a bunch. Glad the news is finally out so I can talk about it (and blog
about it).

